# Cruising on test/mast low dose



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Been doing this for a while and loving it for all applicable reasons.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

I highly recommend to anyone cruising and wanting to keep SHBG at a minimum. Yummy ****


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

What mg per week, prop or e. SHBG?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

200mg e ?


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

200mg e


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

With 200test cyp every 7 days


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Aim2Gain said:


> What mg per week, prop or e. SHBG?


If you're asking what SHBG is, it stands for sex hormone binding globulin. It is what binds to testosterone and other AAS and determines your "free" testosterone amount.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

When you put something like masteron or winny in the stack that binds strongly to SHBG it raises the amount of other available hormones in your system to use for muscle building.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am doing just that. 250 undecanoate every 14 days and 100ml mast eod,is very comfortable ,I feel great .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE MAST

will never cycle without it and will likely try cruising with it also


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait, 200 test and 200 mast cruise? That is quite high isn't it?

One of the docs at PM and a lot of the cruisers there use either 200 test, 100/100 test/mast, or 100 test/tren MAX. And a lot are big mofos.

You seem to have a decent level of muscle to maintain so I guess you just need 400mg to cruise comfortably? Do you get bloods out of interest?


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

I have not run bloods recently. You are correct I reqlly shouldn't use the word "cruise". I was doing 200mg cyp and 200mg mast e every 10 days at first but the masteron levels (I could feel) were fluctuating too much. So I began a weekly pinning. Mind you I'm only doing 1 injection a week. I could "cruise" on less I'm sure. I only weigh low 190s (lbs) now at about 7%bf I think.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

So really I'm getting only 138mg of pure test and 144mg of mast each injection.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

MincedMuscle said:


> I have not run bloods recently. You are correct I reqlly shouldn't use the word "cruise". I was doing 200mg cyp and 200mg mast e every 10 days at first but the masteron levels (I could feel) were fluctuating too much. So I began a weekly pinning. Mind you I'm only doing 1 injection a week. I could "cruise" on less I'm sure. I only weigh low 190s (lbs) now at about 7%bf I think.


fair play, thanks for the answer! To be honest I am running 200 test/200 mast myself currently as well and feel real good, but it's not a cruise as such.. I'm just doing it while I get E2 bloods to get my AI correct to figure out why I'm holding water.

If I do decide to full on B&C this is an interesting option. I guess mast is one of the safer AAS on lipids and can in theory be stacked at a moderate dosage and still be a 'cruise' - I bet if we did this with tren it would be another story though!


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

SK50 said:


> fair play, thanks for the answer! To be honest I am running 200 test/200 mast myself currently as well and feel real good, but it's not a cruise as such.. I'm just doing it while I get E2 bloods to get my AI correct to figure out why I'm holding water.
> 
> If I do decide to full on B&C this is an interesting option. I guess mast is one of the safer AAS on lipids and can in theory be stacked at a moderate dosage and still be a 'cruise' - I bet if we did this with tren it would be another story though!


some of the other forums im on theres guys who cruise on tren, pretty much dont come off it


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

What are the benefits of adding masteron to a cruise ? Since I will be starting a cruise in a few weeks time I might add it also.

Is it just for SHBG ?


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> What are the benefits of adding masteron to a cruise ? Since I will be starting a cruise in a few weeks time I might add it also.
> 
> Is it just for SHGB ?


You probably wouldn't need an AI with mast, plus it would help keep that polished look if your lean enough


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tekken said:


> some of the other forums im on theres guys who cruise on tren, pretty much dont come off it


What sort of tren doses do they cruise on? Recently injured my shoulder in the middle of a tren cycle. Depending on what the physio says this week I may cruise on 150mg a week each of test, tren and mast e...but only if we're talking about less than a month for a full recovery.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Tekken said:


> some of the other forums im on theres guys who cruise on tren, pretty much dont come off it


Yes, I do see this a lot, but it is obviously dosage dependant. 200 test / 200 tren would = poor HDL/LDL for most people IMO


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> What sort of tren doses do they cruise on? Recently injured my shoulder in the middle of a tren cycle. Depending on what the physio says this week I may cruise on 150mg a week each of test, tren and mast e...but only if we're talking about less than a month for a full recovery.


100 test / 100 tren is the one that one of the doctors over at PM recommends if TRT is being self administered. Loads of them are doing it with good blood work.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> What sort of tren doses do they cruise on? Recently injured my shoulder in the middle of a tren cycle. Depending on what the physio says this week I may cruise on 150mg a week each of test, tren and mast e...but only if we're talking about less than a month for a full recovery.


some take it as low as 200, others 3-400 and higher. Some guys literally just blast it year round. Unless you make a living off your body i dont think anyone should be on it year round tho


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

SK50 said:


> fair play, thanks for the answer! To be honest I am running 200 test/200 mast myself currently as well and feel real good, but it's not a cruise as such.. I'm just doing it while I get E2 bloods to get my AI correct to figure out why I'm holding water.
> 
> If I do decide to full on B&C this is an interesting option. I guess mast is one of the safer AAS on lipids and can in theory be stacked at a moderate dosage and still be a 'cruise' - I bet if we did this with tren it would be another story though!


I've not cruised on it, but I have used 200mg test and about 75mg pure tren (without ester weight) once a week for a couple months. I definitely feel very aggressive even on that low a dose. Masteron is such an easy drug though and you can damn near run 3grams of it without harming yourself. It's a great little pal of mine now


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> What are the benefits of adding masteron to a cruise ? Since I will be starting a cruise in a few weeks time I might add it also.
> 
> Is it just for SHBG ?


A little added strength. A little added dryness if you're low BF. SHBG was the main reason I decided to use it this way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting stuff,so what labs do mast e???


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

MincedMuscle said:


> A little added strength. A little added dryness if you're low BF. SHBG was the main reason I decided to use it this way.


So not worth it if not low bf ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mast would be good in any cruise as would a little tren,var,winny etc but its not the idea of a cruise IMO.. 250 e10d is plenty to retain anyone on this forums mass.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Mast would be good in any cruise as would a little tren,var,winny etc but its not the idea of a cruise IMO.. 250 e10d is plenty to retain anyone on this forums mass.


Agreed.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

shotgun said:


> Interesting stuff,so what labs do mast e???


I'm in the US and use a UG lab. But if you know where to get Balkan pharmaceuticals from you could go that route. I like alinshop otherwise. Hope it's okay to post that.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> So not worth it if not low bf ?


That depends on your goal in taking it. I used it primarily for binding to SH BG. But if you're wanting it for a dryer look I wouldn't waste your time on a mast low-dose if you're above 10% BF.


----------



## Pete_13 (Sep 19, 2016)

have been cruising on test p and mast p for years, i think its the best combo to cruise on until you start bruising again, love the high androgenic properties of mast. i do 100mg test p and 100mg mast eod of my own homebrew of course and im lovin it!!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pete_13 said:


> have been cruising on test p and mast p for years, i think its the best combo to cruise on until you start bruising again, love the high androgenic properties of mast. i do 100mg test p and 100mg mast eod of my own homebrew of course and im lovin it!!!


 Lol so 700mg a week cruise

(Had to revive an old thread for that comment)


----------



## JuiceyjayV2 (May 31, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Lol so 700mg a week cruise
> 
> (Had to revive an old thread for that comment)


 HahA yeah man hardly a cruise


----------

